# Travel Destinations > North America >  فطيرة الدجاج

## nagy samy

فطيرة الدجاج من الوصفات الشهية للغاية بين الفطائر، وهي تصنع بصورة أساسية من الدقيق والماء في صنع الفطيرة، ثم الدجاج المسلوق ومكونات متنوعة، ويمكن أن تختلف فطيرة الدجاج تبعًا لكل ربة منزل، فكل شخص يمكن أن يضيف مكوناته المفضلة إلى فطيرة الدجاج، حتى يكسبها نكهة مميزة خاصة به وحده. وإليك هنا طريق عمل فطيرة الدجاج الشهية، حيث احضرنا لكِ الوصفة الأصلية، وكذلك بضعة وصفات متنوعة لتجربيها في منزلك.


https://rwa2ej.com

----------


## online-translation

good post  :Smile:

----------


## jennikim266

Thank you for providing this information. I am delighted to come on this fantastic article.

----------


## Constructionsherkte

هذا العمل رائع .... استمر كي تنجح ّ!

----------


## Constructionsherkte

Thank you for providing this information. I am delighted to come on this fantastic article.

----------


## brandmix50

good post.....

----------

